# Angst vorm Sprung



## Tomolus (20. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde ,
Folgendes Problem ereilet mich


Ich schaffe es einfach nicht also Kopf technisch.  Einen richtig weiten Sprung an nen Sprung und z.b so wie in Bikeparks einfach drüber zu springen. 

Was kann man dagegen tun ich habe keine Höhenangst oder der gleichen ich schaffe es nur nicht mich zu überwinden


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2012)

Step by step an die Weite/Höhe herantasten und dadurch Selbstvertrauen erlangen und natürlich auch das Können  

Ansonsten kannst du auch gerne hinter einem erfahrenen Kumpel hinterherfahren, damit er dir die richtige Geschwindigkeit vorgeben kann. 

Falls du ein ganz schwerer Fall sein solltest, gibt es ein klasse Buch von der Bike- und Mental-Coachin Petra Müssig: "Erfolg ist Kopfsache" - dort findest du super Tipps für diese Situationen in Sachen Mental-Training:

*http://www.sport-im-kopf.de/index.php?article_id=21*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. September 2012)

Ah, genau das richtige Thema für mich, DENN ich habe in zwei Wochen mehr Fortschritte gemacht als das ganze bisherige Jahr in dem Bereich. Und zwar einfach indem ich angefangen habe selber zu bauen - man hat einfach mehr Vertrauen in etwas selbst aufgebautes und kann das dann auch nach seinen Wünschen vergrößern und steigert sich somit sehr schnell - probier es irgendwo aus wo ein Sprung auch einige zeit stehenbleiben kann und niemanden stört.


----------



## Tomolus (20. September 2012)

Ja Problem eins habe in meinen Umkreis niemanden der fahhrad Fahrt    Der das konnte 


Naja Problem ist einfach wenn ich mal springen mit mehr Geschwindigkeit bin ich mehr drauf bedacht das fahhrad nicht los zulassen und verkrampfe mich übel. Und wenn es dann noch höherer Sprünge sind na dann gute Nacht


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. September 2012)

Tomolus schrieb:


> Naja Problem ist einfach wenn ich mal springen mit mehr Geschwindigkeit bin ich mehr drauf bedacht das fahhrad nicht los zulassen und verkrampfe mich übel. Und wenn es dann noch höherer Sprünge sind na dann gute Nacht



Da hilft dann echt nur üben üben üben bis sich Routine einstellt.


----------



## unfallopfer (20. September 2012)

KANN MAL JMD EIN  tipp für doubles geben ich kann tables springen ohne probleme blos wenns um doubles geht hab ihc immer voll angst das ich mim vorderad an der kante hängen bleib und dan bildschrim weg ;O  wie mahct ihr das wenn ihr nen neuen double spurng  angeht ?


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2012)

Brett über das Loch legen, bis du weißt, dass du rüberkommst und dann weg damit


----------



## unfallopfer (22. September 2012)

ah coole idee weilich binimmereinervonder sorte der den shape erst mal austestenmuss bei mittlerergeschwindigkeit undmeistents eh immer obendraufland beim 1mal


----------



## David_01 (22. September 2012)

unfallopfer schrieb:


> ah coole idee weilich binimmereinervonder sorte der den shape erst mal austestenmuss bei mittlerergeschwindigkeit undmeistents eh immer obendraufland beim 1mal




Finde das Thema sehr interessant, da ich das gleiche Problem habe, aber für das zitierte Zitat reicht mein Deutsch nicht aus.


----------



## Speci007 (22. September 2012)

David_01 schrieb:


> Finde das Thema sehr interessant, da ich das gleiche Problem habe, aber für das zitierte Zitat reicht mein Deutsch nicht aus.



Ach das soll deutsch sein...... 

Ah, jetzt ja


----------



## mazola01 (22. September 2012)

Mir gehts beim Double genau so. Hab mittlerweile Angst wie sau.
Bin mal übel gestürzt (Krankenhaus) und seit dem krampf ich in der Luft bzw. breche vorher ab.
Das Buch werd ich mal lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. September 2012)

So geht's mir auch, kleine tables etc springe ich, Rampen am Hang auch, aber bei Doubles, gaps etc kneife ich... Bin auch zu verkrampft dabei, mal gucken ob ich das Buch mal in die Finger bekomme..


----------



## Tintifax73 (23. September 2012)

habe das selbe problem,obwohl ich vor jahren MX gefahren bin und fast alles gesprungen bin,mir kommt oft so vor das ich nicht das nötige vertrauen in das bike habe


----------



## 3xA (23. September 2012)

Ist bei mir auch so....
Kicker und etwas grössere Sprünge mache ich auch aber vor doubles hab ich schiss...


----------



## Fliegenfänger (23. September 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ah, genau das richtige Thema für mich, DENN ich habe in zwei Wochen mehr Fortschritte gemacht als das ganze bisherige Jahr in dem Bereich. Und zwar einfach indem ich angefangen habe selber zu bauen - man hat einfach mehr Vertrauen in etwas selbst aufgebautes und kann das dann auch nach seinen Wünschen vergrößern und steigert sich somit sehr schnell - probier es irgendwo aus wo ein Sprung auch einige zeit stehenbleiben kann und niemanden stört.




So isses


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Januar 2013)

habe mir gerade auch mal das Buch bestellt.  Seit dem letzten Sturz läufts bei mir auch nicht so wie es sollte mit dem springen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Januar 2013)

Also als Tipp was mir persönlich geholfen hat, anderen schnelleren Fahrern hinterher zu fahren.
Hat mir bisher immer geholfen. So kann man sich über die Doubles "ziehen lassen".
Habe das 3-4 mal gemacht und danach hat es wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (11. Januar 2013)

ich bin zurzeit auch noch anfänger im Springen (habe mich letztes Jahr langsam an rangetraut an kleine Drops, tables step ups und downs...
geholfen hat mir immer (und hilft mir noch immer) jmd. hinter her zu fahren der es kann. Auch hilfreich finde ich, denjenigen vorher den Sprung mal springen zu lassen und zuzuschauen. Dadurch löst sich bei mir auch oft die Blockade und ich merke, dass es schaffbar 

zusammengefasst denke ich, sollte man sich stück für stück steigern (mit selber bauen, oder im bikepark (gibt ja oft unterschiedlich lange, hohe, weite sprünge), sich mal zeigen lassen, dass der Sprung machbar ist und dann einfach jmd. dem man vertraut hinter her fahren 

der tip mit dem Buch ist gut, ich denke dieses werde ich mir demnächst auch mal besorgen 
vielleicht will es ja jmd. gebraucht verkaufen, wenn er es durchgelesen hat?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (11. Januar 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Also als Tipp was mir persönlich geholfen hat, anderen schnelleren Fahrern hinterher zu fahren.
> Hat mir bisher immer geholfen. So kann man sich über die Doubles "ziehen lassen".
> Habe das 3-4 mal gemacht und danach hat es wunderbar geklappt.



Ich sehe dabei nur das Problem dass dem einen vielleicht die Geschwindigkeit reicht weil er dabei aber auch noch 'nen richtig guten BunnyHop hinlegt und somit über den Double kommt - wenn Du dann mit der selber Geschwindigkeit einfach nur vom Absprung losfliegst reicht das bei weitem nicht für den Double...da muss man schon vorher wissen dass beide auf die gleiche Art springen.


----------



## chronic123 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch noch anfänger,letztes jahr zum ersten mal in winterberg gewesen^^ und da gibts ja diesen übungsparcour mit dem ich wenig anfangen kann. will sagen das ich die dortigen tables immer nur mit relativ viel bammel springen kann. anders ist das allerdings auf den tracks selber da zieht mich der flow der strecke easy drüber und ich lande schön sauber in der landezone. Kommts aber dazu das ich vor dem sprung stehe und ihn anschau blockiert mein hirn. 

Ich schau auch immer den guten leuten zu und versuch dann schritt für schritt zu kopieren auch YT vids helfen mir dabei.


----------



## Pilatus (11. Januar 2013)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich sehe dabei nur das Problem dass dem einen vielleicht die Geschwindigkeit reicht weil er dabei aber auch noch 'nen richtig guten BunnyHop hinlegt und somit über den Double kommt



wenn es ein erfahrener ist, kann er auch so schnell fahren, dass er nicht ziehen muss. Das sollte aber im vorraus abgeklärt sein.


----------



## Joshuast (11. Januar 2013)

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage: Zieht ihr um höher zu kommen einen Bunnyhop (also erst Vorderrad und danach Hinterrad ziehen) oder reicht es vor dem Sprung tief zu gehen und kurz vor dem Absprung einfach hoch gehen, also Rad in den Boden drücken und Arme und Beine gleichzeitig strecken, so wie beim Schweinehop? 

Mein Problem bei dem Bunnyhop-Absprung ist die Angst, vom Hinterrad zu stark abzuspringen. Das führt dann zu einer extremen Vorlage.


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Januar 2013)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich sehe dabei nur das Problem dass dem einen vielleicht die Geschwindigkeit reicht weil er dabei aber auch noch 'nen richtig guten BunnyHop hinlegt und somit über den Double kommt - wenn Du dann mit der selber Geschwindigkeit einfach nur vom Absprung losfliegst reicht das bei weitem nicht für den Double...da muss man schon vorher wissen dass beide auf die gleiche Art springen.



Na klar beide Fahrer sollten wissen, wie sie das ganze angehen wollen.

Ich habe mir natürlich die Sprünge vorher angeschaut um zu sehen, wie ich anfahren muss. Einfach drauflos zu fahren ist sehr riskant.


----------



## demonofdirt (13. Januar 2013)

Toller Thread, ich habe nicht ganz die gleichen Probleme aber auch mich betrifft das Thema springen und auch den Kopf.
Grundsätzlich habe ich keine Angst vor einem Sprung, aber mehrfach ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass das "Popometer" mirfährt und ich mehr an der Bremse hänge als alles andere.

Eine Anekdote vom gestrigen Tag:
Sprünge und Stufen sind eigentlich kein Problem. Sind mit mehreren Leuten diverse Enduro-Strecken gefahren, die ich auch schon das eine oder andere Mal gefahren bin. Gibt Stellen, an denen ich (aus Respekt/Angst!? aber auch mangels Können) absteige, und das Bike drüberhebe, weil kein Chickenway vorhanden ist. Insgesamt waren wir mit ca. 10 Leuten hier aus dem Forum unterwegs.
Ich selbst fahre seit einem guten halben Jahr.
Wir sind dann eine Strecke gefahren, die ich nicht kannte, ergo bin ich diese abgelaufen und habe mir alles angesehen. Dann habe ich die anderen fahren lassen, um mir das ganze anzusehen. Das erste Hindernis war ein Stück Mauer, etwas mehr als Kniehoch. Die anderen meinten, moderate Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und locker drüber rollen. Hab's ja gesehen, funktioniert. Gesagt getan, angetreten, rollen lassen und dann: voll in die Bremse! 2x! Beim ersten Mal umgefallen, abgerollt, nix passiert. Beim zweiten Mal vor'm Hindernis stehen geblieben.
Bin dann ne andere Strecke gefahren. Scheiß Gefühl inkl. ...

Warum ist das so und wie kann ich diesen "Brain-****", diese Blockade loswerden!?


----------



## smoki666 (13. Januar 2013)

die Brain sache ist bei mir immer Tagesstimmungs abhängig. War heute auch auf unserem Hometrail und habe den kleinen double heute nicht gefahren, strecke war vereist, kopf spielte nicht richtig mit und dabei spring ich den seit kurzem wieder aber heute wollte mein kopf einfach nicht. Egal sage ich mir dann und versuche einfach an anderen stellen zu üben. So habe ich mich dann an einem zugeschütteten double versucht und da lief es richtig gut


----------



## duke83 (13. Januar 2013)

Die Sache mit der Gehirnblockade kenn ich nur zu gut (bestärkt durch einige Verletzungen)
Ich geh jetzt mittlerweile auch eher den Weg mich halt langsam ran zu tasten und in der Schwierigkeit nach und nach zu steigern anstatt, wie früher, einfach drauf zu halten


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz genau verstehe was Du mit dem stück Mauer machen solltest (runter droppen) - kann ich prinzipiell raten da nochmal mit nur einem Bekannten hinzufahren (ihr solltet beide Zeit mitbringen und Dein Bekannter sollte Ruhe ausstrahlen und nicht rumnerven) und sich das in Ruhe anzuschauen, sich Gedanken machen, oder zeigen lassen, wie das geht und es dann zu versuchen wenn man sich dazu bereit fühlt (oder es eben sein lassen). Solltest Du Dich trotzdem überfordert fühlen suche Dir etwas ähnliches in geringerer Größe/Höhe und übe das erstmal um die Bewegung zu verinnerlichen. 



demonofdirt schrieb:


> Das erste Hindernis war ein Stück Mauer, etwas mehr als Kniehoch. Die anderen meinten, moderate Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und locker drüber rollen. Hab's ja gesehen, funktioniert. Gesagt getan, angetreten, rollen lassen und dann: voll in die Bremse! 2x! Beim ersten Mal umgefallen, abgerollt, nix passiert. Beim zweiten Mal vor'm Hindernis stehen geblieben.
> Bin dann ne andere Strecke gefahren. Scheiß Gefühl inkl. ...
> 
> Warum ist das so und wie kann ich diesen "Brain-****", diese Blockade loswerden!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demonofdirt (14. Januar 2013)

Naja, das Stück Mauer war halt einfach ne kniehohe Stufe sozusagen. Mit genug Schwung fällt man halt etwa nen halben Meter tief. Normal nix besonderes.


----------



## smoki666 (16. Januar 2013)

demonofdirt schrieb:


> Naja, das Stück Mauer war halt einfach ne kniehohe Stufe sozusagen. Mit genug Schwung fällt man halt etwa nen halben Meter tief. Normal nix besonderes.




Ich kenne aber einige die genau wie ich am anfang ne schranke im Kopf haben eine kante einfach runter zu rollen wegen dem Gedanke über den Lenker abzusteigen. kann mich gut da rein versetzen, kleine Kanten sind kein Thema mehr aber je höher sie werden desto mehr denke ich über das nach was passieren kann.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2013)

demonofdirt schrieb:


> Naja, das Stück Mauer war halt einfach ne kniehohe Stufe sozusagen. Mit genug Schwung fällt man halt etwa nen halben Meter tief. Normal nix besonderes.



Halber Meter hoch lässt sich ja auch einfach so runterfahren, da muss man ja nicht springen. 
Das finde ich in unbekanntem Gelände, grad wenn die Anfahrt relativ steil bergab ist und die Landezone auch, erstmal sicherer.
Auch das Runterfahren von Kanten ohne zu droppen kann man ja bis zur letztmöglichen Höhe üben. 

Ansonsten ist der Unterschied von einer Bordsteinkante flatzudroppen zu einem 1m-Flatdrop ja gering. 
Da habe ich mich auch langsam rangetastet, gibt ja genug Mäuerchen in Parks usw..
Das gibt dann auch Sicherheit für schräge Anfahrten und Landungen.

Ich habe dafür Probleme mit Doubles, da man dort ja nicht aktiv abzieht, sondern einfach locker den Schwung mitnimmt. Da fehlt mir etwas die Lockerheit.


----------



## albi1405 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
super das es den thread gibt. Ich habe auch so meine Probleme mit Sprüngen. Ich würde mich als Anfänger einstufen. So bis zu 80cm hohe Rampen anfahren funktioniert schon ganz gut. Aber die sprungtechnik hat sich mir noch nicht so richtig eröffnet. Ich versuche locker zu bleiben und gehe vor dem Absprung tief. Wenn mein Hinterrad dann die Rampe verlässt fällt mein Vorderrad schon wieder ab. Komme mit dem Sprung nicht weiter als 1.5m. Der Sprung geht ins flat. Übe auch fleißig bunnys. Funktioniert schon ganz gut. Aber ich schaffe es nicht es richtig an der Rampe anzuwenden. Kopf!!! Das gleiche ist bei Doubles der Fall. Ich habe schon ein Brett drüber gelegt und probiert und probiert. Aber es scheitert denke ich am lenker hochziehen. Habe leider auch niemand der mir  helfen könnte. Der zb. Beim Absprung sagt jetzt ziehen?!??
Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## redVellocet (9. Februar 2013)

Aktiv springen, nicht einfach drüber rollen oder am Lenker ziehen.


----------



## albi1405 (9. Februar 2013)

Danke für die beiden Grafiken. Ich werde versuchen das umzusetzen.

Ich habe auf meiner Seite ein Video hochgeladen. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er es sich ja mal ansehen und mir sagen was ich ändern bzw auf was ich achten muß.

Gruß


----------



## albi1405 (9. Februar 2013)

So jetzt ist es da.


----------



## JulianM. (9. Februar 2013)

beim dem "drop" kannst du schlecht höher und weiter springen, da er eher grade nach vorne geht und dich nicht nach oben kickt. falls deine front zu sehr absackt zieh den lenker einfach stärker nach oben und verlager dein gewicht ein wenig nach hinten. wenn du weiter sprigen willst --> gas geben! 
ich ordne das ding auch eher als drop ein


----------



## albi1405 (10. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Werde am wochende gleich wieder üben und mal den kleinen Double filmen. Und natürlich probieren da drüber zu kommen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inflameswetrust (10. Februar 2013)

also ich fahre mittlerweile recht gut, und kann zu dem thema nur sagen lasst euch zeit. Ich hab mir auch immer stres gemacht, und mich dann im Kopf blockiert. Letzte session hab ihc mich dann einfach entspannt und mich langsam gesteigert. So bin ich letztes Jahr von 2 meter doubles auf 8 meter doubles gekommen. Was mir auch persönlich stark hilft, ist sich in gedanken den sprung vorzustellen bevor man ihn springt. Das beruhigt, und gibt einem das Selbstvertrauen. Denn wer denkt er verhaut einen Sprung, der wird ihn auch verhauen. 

Zur Fahrtechnik noch : ich fahre dh. also eigentlich eher race style. ich ziehe beim absprung nicht sehr stark raus, lass dann das Hinterrad leicht hängen und drück leicht in die landung rein. Gerade dieses reindrücken gibt mir irgendwie sicherheit.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Februar 2013)

albi, du springst im Video nicht aktiv ab, sondern schluckst die Energie und lässt das Fahrrad unter deinem Körper durch über das Hinderniss fahren. Also eher das, was in der oberen zweiten Bewegungssequenz gezeigt wird. Weil die Geschwindigkeit fehlt, "fällst" du nach der Rampe zu Boden und fliegst nicht durch die Luft. Wenn du dir eine ballistische Kurve vorstellst, ist der höchste Punkt eines Sprungs irgendwo im Flug zwischen Absprung und Landung. In deinem Video ist der höchste Punkt die Rampenlippe, danach geht es abwärts.


----------



## inflameswetrust (10. Februar 2013)

ja was nico laus sagt stimmt, versuch mal aktiv beim absprung einen bunnyhop zu machen.


----------



## .floe. (11. Februar 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


>



Haha, super! Ich nehme so ziemlich alle Sprünge und Drops im "Racer-Style"...aber wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht passt, dann kommt man halt nicht drüber. Mit der BunnyHop-Technik hapert es leider noch. Bis das klappt, brauche ich immer jemanden, der mich mit meiner Sprungtechnik und der richtigen Geschwindigkeit über den Sprung zieht (wenn ich mir selbst nicht sicher bin, dass ich es schaff).
Oft hilft es auch, sich den Sprung genau anzusehen...also nicht nur am Kicker stehen und drüber kucken, sondern auch mal von der Seite anschauen...Länge schätzen, Höhenvergleich Kicker-Landung, Kicker-Shape...entweder nimmt es mir die Angst, oder ich weiß sofort, dass ich es lieber sein lassen sollte.


----------



## shurikn (11. Februar 2013)

albi1405 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Werde am wochende gleich wieder üben und mal den kleinen Double filmen. Und natürlich probieren da drüber zu kommen.
> 
> Gruß



Du bist viel zu passiv, wenn du nen höheren Kicker so fährst, wirst du im schlechtesten Fall sauber ne Rolle vorwärts machen, da dir das Vorderrad wegsackt. Ich weiss wovon ich rede...


----------



## albi1405 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten.
Da ich allein unterwegs bin helfen mir Eure Tipps und Einschätzungen sehr weiter.
Werde das nächste mal versuchen Rampe  (drop) und Bunny Hop zu verbinden.
Rein stressen mach ich auch nicht mehr nachdem es mich vor lauter Übermut 2 mal richtig hingemault hat.
Ich habe angefangen Sachen selber zu bauen ( hab ich hier im Thread auch schon gelesen. Hilft bei mir auch Blockaden abzubauen.) 
Jetzt weiß ich wo ich mit der Sprungtechnik ansetzen muß um besser zu werden.
Werde wieder ein Filmchen machen wenn ich denke das es besser geworden ist und euch mal vorführen.


Gruß Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J3RZY (15. Februar 2013)

Da bist du nicht der einzige. Habe auch erst letztes Jahr angefangen mit Freeriden.
Bin vorher einige jahre Supermoto und Motocross gefahren.
Aber ja es stimmt. Ein Motorrad und ein Bike das ist was ganz anderes. Vom Gewicht eh aber das ganze Handling etc.
Aber nach und nach klapp es. Ok. Fahr noch ziemlich mit bedacht und wenn ich mir sicher bin das ich es nicht schaff dann lass ich es lieber. Ansonsten hab ich bis jetzt alle doubles etc geschafft ohne gröbere Stürze ;-).
Da hilft nur üben,üben,üben ;-) und gute Schutzausrüstung ^^


----------



## Marc B (15. Februar 2013)

Früher, als junger wilder Dirtjumper war es auch gefährlich für mich, da die Angst ab und zu etwas zu stark war und ich verkrampft war.... Das Thema ist sehr interessant, im Frühsommer nehme ich dazu an einem Seminar teil - bin gespannt, was die Mental-Coaches da noch so an weiteren Tipps und Details parat haben - bisher kam ich mit solchen Fällen gut klar, aber es gibt ja immer Möglichkeiten neuen Input reinzuholen 

Ride on & Ride safe,
Marc


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Februar 2013)

Am besten erst einmal üben, bis man die Basics für's springen drin hat. Also nicht mehr überlegen muss, wie man springt.
Für höhere Absatze am besten einen Kumpel suchen, der dies beherscht. Dicht hinterher fahren, und zwar so , das man aus Angst nicht mehr bremsen kann. Der Vordermann fährt ja schon mit dem richtigen Tempo.
Wenn der Absatz kommt, einfach runter. Klar kann das schiefgehn. Aber wenn's klappt, ist das gut für Selbstbewusstsein. 
Bei mir ist das so, das ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden muss. Wenn's denn einmal geklappt hat, fahr ich die entsprechenden Schlüsselstellen ohne zu zögern.


----------



## albi1405 (29. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich mal wieder.  habe ein kleines Video gemacht. 
Ich bin fleißig am Bunny Hop üben ( mittlerweile 40cm)
und habe mir eine kleine Rampe gebaut (120cm lang 20cm hoch)
um das aktive Abspringen zu üben. Ich finde das es schon ganz gut funtioniert. Entfernung zwischen Rampe und Pappkarton ist mittlerweile bei 2m.


Gruß Albi


----------



## srowaa (10. April 2013)

Ich habe das Problem das ich beim springen nicht in den Pedalen Klebe trotz Five tens und DMR vault Pedale. Was mach ich falsch


----------



## redVellocet (10. April 2013)

Keine Körperspannung, ganz einfach. Du musst mit dem Bike abspringen, nicht vom Bike. Am besten übst du erstmal Bunny Hop und Co., bevor du dich an alles Weitere wagst.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. April 2013)

Füße nicht plump von oben aufs Pedal stellen, sondern nach vorne abkippen und mit Druck nach hinten ins Pedal verkeilen.


----------



## HasselB (11. April 2013)

Also ich habe erst ende letzte Saison angefangen Freeride zu fahren(Willingen und Winterberg zum abschluss)...davor XC...
Habe das auch mit den spruengen aber habe eine gruppe mit erfahrenen bikern und meinen persoenlichen coach 
Letztes wochenende war ich im Bike Park Ferme Libert in Malmedy...bin meinem Kollegen einfach hinterher ohne zu ueberlegen und naja mir bliebe dann halt nichts anders uebrig...kleiner table...kleiner drop...erster kleiner double...voller uebermut auf der 4X strecke...erster etwas groesserer auf der mitte gelandet weiter gings auf dem naechsten zu im kopf gib mehr gas dann schaffst du es drueber...nicht genug...genau vor der landung gelandet (schraeg) es ging steil runter und BAM...fuss dick...ruecken(beckengegend geprellt und nerv eingeklemmt) arm rechts verschrammt, bein uebern knie blau. 
naja fahrt ging weiter  lenker war schief wieder gerade gemacht und ab dafuer...wieder oben angekommen alles aufs neue und whop fligh like an eagle  drueber war ich...
jetzt liege ich aber flach da ich mich nach dem fahren kaum noch bewegen konnte und es immer noch nicht so ganz geht


----------



## valdus (11. April 2013)

Hey,

ich hab dich gesehen in Malmedy  
Die Tables in Malmedy sind allerdings auch nicht so pralle...da springt man gerne mal etwas zu kurz...oder zu weit^^

Also ich kann nur jedem raten sich an das springen langsam zu gewöhnen. Anfangs fand ich das nen extrem komisches Gefühl und ich habe die Flugphase gar nicht richtig wahrgenommen. 
Erst mit der Zeit habe ich dann meine Flugphase bewusst erlebt. 
Bei neuen Sprüngen schaue ich mir meistens nen paar Sprünge von anderen Leuten an oder lasse mir erzählen wie er sich springt. Manche Absprünge kicken einen z.b. sehr frontlastig, wenn man das aber weiss kann man sich darauf einstellen. 
Körperspannung kann man gut mit Bunny Hops tranieren wie schon gesagt wurde. 

Grüße


----------



## HasselB (11. April 2013)

War super Wetter am Sonntag oder? Man wird mich jetzt oefter dort sehen ...ansonsten Filthy Trails oder ein Spot in der Mechelse Heide

Wo kommst du denn her?


Das stimmt wohl das Gefuehl ist schon etwas eigenartig...ich finde es komisch bei drops...aber wie alle schon sagen und auch meine kollegen ueben ueben ueben und irgendwann geht es automatisch...
auf keinen fall aufgeben nach nem sturtz wenns mal nicht klappt...aufrappeln und aufs neue (wenns nicht zu heftig war  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (12. April 2013)

Hey,

ja Wetter war echt bombe, hoffe diesen Sonntag wirds wieder so  
Ich komme aus Aachen.

Grüße


----------



## HasselB (13. April 2013)

Hier im Video sind gutes Tipps fuers springen!

Ab 3 min 37 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZdz9MdeQDM"][MTB] Fundamentals 3/6 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maumau97 (29. April 2013)

Also ich hab auch so eine kleine blockade im Kopf, ich weiß aber nicht  obs an der landezone aus sand liegt oder an den stürzen die ich dort  schon hatte. 
andere sprünge sind für mich kein problem, auch wenn ich "nur" mit nem scotts sparks 70 "fahre".

Ich setz zwar schon meist ganz oben an und guck dann bei welchem tempo  ich mich wohl fühl, aber meist vor der rampe wird es dann wieder  ängstlicher, ich kenn zwar größtenteils die technik, aber irgendwie wird  das nicht so ganz :/
ich hatte einen tag da ging das recht gut, ich weiß aber nicht obs an der laune oder an der konzentration lag :/

wäre schön jemanden im umkreis borken mal zu treffen, der die trails und ramps kennt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





für heute bin ich erstmal zu müde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blöde träumerei vom scott gambler 10 D:


----------



## HasselB (2. Mai 2013)

Also war gestern wieder in Malmedy Ferme Libert Bikepark und hab es das erste mal richtig genossen . Angst vor sprüngen ist weg! Wie ich das gemacht habe? Hm also habe für mich einen weg gefunden...bin letzten Donnerstag alleine mit dem Bike in den Wald. Wohne in Maastricht (NL) also wirklich etwas gibt es hier nicht ausser ein Berg . Also ich hoch un in den wald. Habe dort ne singletrack gefunden. Nur kurz aber mit mehreren kleinen sprüngen (wirklich klein) und am ende mit nem etwas naja grösseren sprung der quasi aus nem
Bowl raus kommt...wenn ich es hinbekomme (zur zeit kein PC etc) lade uch ein Video hoch.
Und die bin ich halt 2 std gefahren...immer und immer wieder. Und den sprung am ende habe ich dann meine geschwindigkeit mehr und meht gesteigert! Habe einfach im guten tempo immer dinge ausprobiert wie sich das Bike verhält, wie fühlt es sich an etc. 
Und gestern also in 2 std habe ich 12 abfahrten gemacht 
Das coole dort ist das die ne 4X strecke haben und alles tables sind dort. Es war nicht viel los also beste lage um zu probieren und am ende gings ab . 
Das einzige was ich habe ist, ne Angst vor drops...super kleine ok aber da will ich am liebsten immer die bremse drücken oder vorbei fahren...zu viele böse crashs gesehen bei drops denke ich


----------



## osbow (2. Mai 2013)

Die gleiche Stelle immer und immer wieder fahren ist ein guter Tipp. NatÃ¼rlich muss man den Sprung erst einmal schaffen. Aber bevor man in den darauf folgenden Wochen dort gar nicht mehr vorbei kommt und dann spÃ¤ter der Kopf wieder zu macht ist das eine gute MÃ¶glichkeit Erfahrung zu sammeln. Oft ist es ja so, das man bei einer Tour die Sachen ja nur ein einziges mal springt oder umfÃ¤hrt. Dann sollte man sich lieber etwas Zeit nehmen und â auch wennÂ´s weh tut â den flow rausnehmen und wieder zurÃ¼ck schieben um einen bestimmten Abschnitt Ã¶fter zu wiederholen. So lange bis man ein sicheres GefÃ¼hl hat. Und dann kann man sich an grÃ¶Ãere Sachen heran wagen.


----------



## HasselB (2. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube bei mir ist das das Gefühl gewesen wenn andere zu geschaut haben. Deswegen bin ich alleine und habe ne gute Stelle zum üben gefunden. Wie gesagt um auch ein Gefühl für Air Time zu bekommen und nicht aus Angst zu verkrampfen. 
Im Bikepark habe ich dann mein Ding gemacht und habe mich nicht von schnelleren oder besseren Fahrern beirren lassen


----------



## maumau97 (4. Mai 2013)

Also ich war letztens auch mal wieder unterwegs und konnte es auch genießen.
Ich schaffe den sprung zwar noch nicht komplett, aber ich habe es geschafft die theorie in die praxis umzusetzen und bekomme jz auch die Airtime mit.... die ist genial! 
Also einfach immer wieder drüberfahren und erstmal den sprung richtig kennenlernen und dann langsam aber sicher das tempo steigen und am besten keine schlechten gedanken machen. ich hab einfach vorher an was ganz anderes gedacht aus dem alltag oder so und erst vor dem sprung mich darauf konzentriert alles richtig zu machen


----------



## pnebling (7. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich kürzlich ein altes MTB geschenkt bekommen habe, hab ich jetzt auch die Lust am rumspringen entdeckt...und die Angst davor.

War kürzlich bei uns am Spielplatz wo man "kleinere" (für mich riesige) Drops üben kann, auch mal mit Bunnyhop runter. Bin da an einer Stelle (3/4 m hoch) immer wieder rumgekreist und hab mich nicht so richtig getraut. Bin dann mal hoch gefahren (man hat da 1,5m Anlauf vor dem Sprung) und hab runter geguckt und gedacht "Ne, doch nicht".
Da stand dann auf einmal mein Jüngster (4 Jahre) unten und meint:"Papa, spring da mal runter".

Füße auf die Pedale, reintreten, Bunnyhop und sauber gelandet.

Ich war der Held des Tages für meinen Zwerg
Bin dann gleich noch ein paarmal runter und keine Spur von Angst vor nem Crash.

Kleeine Kinder können ne tolle Motivationshilfe sein.


----------



## HasselB (7. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil 

Übernächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder in Malmedy...ich werds dann auch einfach machen...

Ich meine die kleine  1 bis 2 meter gehen ja aber bei den 3 bis 4 meter dinger...
Ach wie dein jüngster sagte spring da mal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PumpZiege (2. Juli 2013)

demonofdirt schrieb:


> Toller Thread, ich habe nicht ganz die gleichen Probleme aber auch mich betrifft das Thema springen und auch den Kopf.
> Grundsätzlich habe ich keine Angst vor einem Sprung, aber mehrfach ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass das "Popometer" mirfährt und ich mehr an der Bremse hänge als alles andere.
> 
> Eine Anekdote vom gestrigen Tag:
> ...



Hallo,

meine Erfahrung ist, dass die meisten Leute einfach fahren  und schauen, ob sie irgendwie durchkommen...dabei passieren leider oft  Stürze und Blockaden. Das ist dann meist ein passives Fahren.

Wenn  man aber die physikalischen Zusammenhänge verstanden hat, wie und warum  etwas funktioniert oder nicht, fährt man aktiv. Dann (und nur dann)  hast Du Kontrolle über dein Bike. 

Deshalb würde ich ein Mountainbike Fahrtechniktraining empfehlen...da lernt man die verschiedenen TECHNIKEN


----------



## J3RZY (2. Juli 2013)

PumpZiege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Erfahrung ist, dass die meisten Leute einfach fahren  und schauen, ob sie irgendwie durchkommen...dabei passieren leider oft  Stürze und Blockaden. Das ist dann meist ein passives Fahren.
> 
> ...



Definitiv. Habe vor 2 Wochen in Winterberg nen Dh Lehrgang gemacht über 2 tage. hat sehr viel gebracht =). kann ich nur empfehlen ;-)


----------



## TheDudeDD (4. Juli 2013)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich sagen das es der größte fehler ist sich lange ein Hindernis anzuschauen und zu grübeln. Ich schaue mir an wo ich drüber will, schau wo und wie ich landen kann und dann geht es direkt los. Stehe ich lange davor und überlege was net alles schief gehen kann fahre ich nicht! Mir helfen auch sehr oft Leute die vor fahren, da sehe ich das nix passiert bzw wie ich es machen "kann" aber wie gesagt für mich ist das wichtigste nicht lange davor stehen und grübeln sondern nur das wichtige rausfiltern und mitnehmen.


----------



## maumau97 (5. Juli 2013)

auch meine erfahrung, nicht grübeln, sondern machen.
war beim bikefestival in willingen und bin da die freeride strecke gefahren, erstmal im bikepark überhaupt, und bin mit dem ausgeliehen Gambler direkt über die tables drüber und das ohne groß zu überlegen, bin nur mit 3 anderen gefahren, die etwas erfahrung hatten.
später kostenloses fahrtechniktraining gemacht und am sonntag morgen dann sprungtechniktraining. habe meine sprungtechnik so verbessert, dass ich jz sogar besser auf der straße rumhüpfen kann als vorher und ich fühl mich viel sicherer


----------

